# Prescott, Arizona area...



## Heroditis (Mar 28, 2002)

We are a mature, veteran, role-playing group in Prescott Valley, Arizona, that is currently looking to add one or more members to an ongoing 3e campaign.  If you like gaming, are mature, and would like to join a long-term DnD group, please email me (in profile).  It would be really special if you liked playing clerics (hint hint)  

Hope to hear from some of you soon,
Heroditis
"Evil DM" (tm) wannabe.


----------



## Judas (Mar 28, 2002)

I'd love too, but I don't think I can make a drive up from Phoenix too often. I could probably do once a month, as family takes up much of my time. My Wife does have family in Prescott, so it is a possible thing to do, but I don't know if that meets to your schedule on how often.


----------



## Heroditis (Mar 30, 2002)

Yeah, I used to do the reverse (drive to  Phoenix) for the LG game days of the RPGA, but that 90 minute drive is a real drag.  We meet twice a month, so it would likely be too much for you.  However, if you do plan to be around some Friday evening, email me in advance, and I'll set up an NPC for you to run for fun!

There are lots of active gamers in Pheonix, you might want to check the local gaming stores for a home game you can play in.

Good luck!


----------



## Trinot82 (Jul 31, 2022)

Heroditis said:


> We are a mature, veteran, role-playing group in Prescott Valley, Arizona, that is currently looking to add one or more members to an ongoing 3e campaign.  If you like gaming, are mature, and would like to join a long-term DnD group, please email me (in profile).  It would be really special if you liked playing clerics (hint hint)
> 
> Hope to hear from some of you soon,
> Heroditis
> "Evil DM" (tm) wannabe.



I love 3e. Best one. What is the time frame?


----------



## Nikosandros (Jul 31, 2022)

Trinot82 said:


> What is the time frame?



About 20 years ago...


----------

